# Metal or Rubber Tips



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi what tips do members prefer on their sticks metal or rubber. I have a metal one on my burnt hazel wood crook.


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Most see it as a matter of preference.... I don't wear a cane, however, most folks I know prefer a rubber tip as it provides better traction..... I generally put a metal tip on all my canes and put a rubber tip over it. That way they have the option....


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Metal is good for outdoors and protects the wood from splitting.

Rubber for traction. Rubber works on all surfaces except wet polished surfaces like tile or concrete and ice. It also absorbs some of the shock of the stick when you're walking.

I make my own. Here's what I use.



3/4" copper pipe and a rubber stopper that I turn to fit. I use different sizes as needed.

IMO it's less clunky looking than your average crutch tip.

Rodney


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi thanks replying to my question much appreciated. :thumbsu:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

most stickmakers use a brass ferule and a rubber ferule standard practise here


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I use rubber tips on sticks I do. I offer a brass tip if a customer wants it.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I use a rubber chair leg caps. They offer a slip resistant grip, are cheap and easy to replace when they wear out


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I primarily use a rubber ferrule unless a metal one is requested but always put a rubber over it, drives me nuts walking with a constant tap-tap-tap, feel like Blind Pugh from Treasure island off to give the black Spot.


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Gloops said:


> I primarily use a rubber ferrule unless a metal one is requested but always put a rubber over it, drives me nut walking with a constant tap-tap-tap, feel like Bling Pugh from Treasure island off to give the black Spot.


Hi Gloop I will probably replace it with a rubbue tip as the tap tap does mack me cringe at times.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've tried lots of the options described here, and now usually embed a carbide-tipped "flextip" with an optional, replaceable rubber tip that fits snugly over it.

I grind or shave down the large part of this flex-tip, drill a hole up the base of the stick, and then epoxy it in at precisely the right depth, leaving room for a brass washer and the rubber tip. A brass or copper ferrule is optional, depending on the stick.









Then, for some terrain, I might not use the rubber tip, as the carbide tip may grip better. But for most purposes, streets, indoors, and even most hiking, I slip the rubber tip over it.









I've used this system on the last ten sticks or so.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

i always use a brass ferule and cover it with a rubber one . i hate the sound of it when walking on the pavement. it also gives a better grip


----------

